# AccuAir + bagyards+ B6 Wagon = a great mom wagon



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Let me start off with saying this is my first build thread ever.... let alone an air ride.
I've been lurking for quite a while and finally took the plunge.
My overall goal was to make a clean install, and to minimize the lost cargo space.(and keep a spare)

Parts:
Front =bagyards from group buy(not bombers)
Rear = RE-5's and some adjusted Back2basic brackets
Management= Accuair E-level with the rocker switch, and switchbox(avs 7 switch) if I want to play around. Dual 400c's and a 5 gallon aluminum tank.

I just got all my parts in, so I'll try to post pictures as I go. So far I've torn the whole inside out. 
I wanted the rocker switch to be easily accesable, but also look somewhat stock. So I decided to put the switch in the cup holder. It orginally came with two triange holes to store random crap in. I cut the one closer to me, epoxied in a 1/4 sheet of abs and then made it smooth. I was waiting for the switch in order to make the cut for the switch.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

looking good Brendan

Cant wait to see it done!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Now that that was taken care of, it was time to figure out where to place everything...kind of hard when your still waiting for parts, but I made due. Once I looked at the back of the wagon, there were two storage bins behind each wheel well. Once I tore the interior panels off, i noticed there was a ton of room. I honestly think I could have put both compressors on one side, but didn't realize it at the time. Then came the part for molding the bins closed. Fun, considering I've never done it before. Please be gentle, There is a learning curve. I started off with stapling the felt to the liner








then fiberglass


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

then filling in, and sanding


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks man, I'm sure I'll have other questions for you once I get to the management part...I have alot ahead of me.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Haha, it'll be fun! they always are...looks like you got some skills though. I thought about running all my stuff into both of my rear compartments as well but opted for a false wall instead


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would have done the same if I had a trunk. I want to keep it a quite as possible, considering it's a wagon and there's no sound barrier from the compressor.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

looking good. make sure you drill some ventilation holes in those as the compressors need fresh air.

any pics of how the car looks now?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well that's the nice thing about the location, since the interior panels have vents at the top, and you can see in the one picture with my finger in there, they have these flaps, to allow air flow to exit the vehicle. So I figured it would be a good location, since if I ride with my windows down, the constant flow of air should cool them off fairly well as well as allow fresh air for the intake.





I don't have a picture of what it looked like before, sorry.

Then I went to home depot to get a rubber mat. I figured this will help dissipate the vibration. Cut to fit.



Then I cut the wood that will attach to the compressor


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't wait to see this finished. Love the compressors hidden in the side compartments.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks. maybe you can fly over and take some of your sick pics when done


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Got the first bagyard in!!! It was a b*tch getting the KW's out, since this was my first time, Other side should go smoother. I think I have to take it back out and hammer the pinch weld flat....might as well do it now.



you can sort of see the mother of all notches. here's a couple more. Notch done by Motionthree.com. I wasn't going to do it because my welds turn out like splatter paintings.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice, keep it up.
I kinda miss my wagon. but only when I see others.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

in to follow


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

dorbritz said:


> Nice, keep it up.
> I kinda miss my wagon. but only when I see others.


I miss your wagon too, but I like your new ride.

Started on a side project. I liked the thickness on the lower R-line grill. Since I'm a cheap ass, I decided to make one. Epoxied flexible vinyl rod to the inside of the grill, filled, then smoothed.

Stripped all the chrome off with a sandblaster, took forever, I have very fine sand, so It didn't come off easily. 






I know it's nothing major, But I think it will look better once it's on.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Drivers side front is done!!


here's where the pinch weld is hammered flat. I am going to go back and do the other side as well.



Then, moving on to POWER!! I bought the power kit from Accuair. Everything is watertight, and looks nice.
For those that have a manual trans, I am jealous, because the transmission cooler for the automatics made this a pain in the ass. Once I had the battery box removed, I cut one of the little nipples off of the big rubber grommet around the main wiring harness going through the firewall. After that, It was simple fishing a hanger down into the cabin, and then taping the power wire to the end. All those back alley abortions really paid off here.



Fished wire in the oem track


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

wow brendan. you got some skillz there. We need to get together to redo my setup sometime soon:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, Lets see if it comes to life first. If so, I'm more than happy to help!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I like where this is headed


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

this is lookin good!
keep up the progress :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys!!
I'lll post all the pictures up later today. Here are a couple from the electrical.

What the fuse box looks like before.


You have the take all the lower bolts off of the main fuses and the bolt coming off the main wire from the battery, this allows you to get a bolt in one of the empty slots.

I had to grind down the back of the bolt and shave some of the plastic on the base housing in order to get the metal plate to sit flush again. You can sort of see it in the right slot.



The wire installed and attached in the tracking, almost looks OEM. 


As for the fuse holder...Well there is one redeeming quality for the transmission cooler. It gave me a nice place to bolt the fuse holder. I just pulled it out, drilled and tapped. I think it's pretty assesable.(hopefully I won't need to get at it.)



Now that I had the power situated, I started on the rears. First, attacking the upper nipple. I just trimmed it, just in case I ever decided to do something else to the suspension.



That's all for now, I'll post more later today, have to start working on the car!!!!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

this is cool


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

i have my eyes peeled on this one as i have plans of a bag wagon in the VERY near future.

Nice work and cant wait to see where you go from here!!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, yesterday was a lost cause..... long story, but I didn't get a chance to work on the car.
Here's what I did Sat.
Started off running the lines, along with the sensor wires.





The places where the lines are under the plastic guard, I left like the pictures above. Any where they were exposed, I tried to cover with the plastic covering.



Then came the holes and the grommets. 



The rest of the holes, as well as the sensor wires. The only complaint so far with the AccuAir set up, is that you have to cut such a large hole in order to get the clip into the car. I completely understand they designed the whole system to be water tight and be able to mount everything under the car...so It's not really a complaint rather an observation. 




Front line attached to the leader lines:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Air line going to the Rear bags.



The only thing that I ran into with the rear bags, the little nipple in the control arm would hit the brass fitting. I ended up just cutting a section and bending it down. Everything was fine after that.



you can see it a little better here



The a picture of the rear fully compressed.



I feel like I am lossing 1/2" because of that top bracket, but we'll see how low it is when it gets on the ground. Also, I didn't seem the need to grind down the side lip in the rear(on the topsection of the car, it looks like it was a border for the original spring). It didn't look like the bag was going to contact it. Anyone feel different??


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Forgot about the grill. It's done. I only used spray cans, since it's all I got. Not happy with the finish, but will suffice until the winter when I can do it properly.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

how good is that mat ... in decreasing the noise


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

The mat is only there to help dissipate the vibration since i'm more or less bolting it down to the body of the car. I have a different idea for sound, some will laugh, but I'll post pictures once I get to that step:thumbup:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

fasttt600 said:


>


That's how I did my power in my MKV Rabbit. Awesome work!:thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks man. Cut the hole for the rockerswitch. 







I think it came out fairly well.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Nice work. I can't wait to see how you install the sensors.


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I'm planning to bag my B6 avant and so far this is the most helpful thread I have found. Thank you kind sir!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Greedo said:


> I'm planning to bag my B6 avant and so far this is the most helpful thread I have found. Thank you kind sir!


What are you doing in here, Its a B6 Passat dude 

I like the attention to detail alot. Thanks for taking the time to take pictures too! :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah, it's a B6 passat, sorry, I should have specified. Most of what I've done should be very similar to another wagon. I'm trying to take a ton of pictures because I honestly learned everything from posts similar to mine. Plus, since I've never done this before, some of the pro's might tell me that I'm doing something wrong, or recommend a different way.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry for the slow progress, I don't get much time to work on her....
So I started on the cargo area. My goal was to hide everything so it didn't look like I have air ride, or loss cargo space, since I have two boxers, This is their space!!
I had to raise up the floor a little.



You can see I ran a channel in the side pieces, this is to run the power wires to the compressors. I also ran 1/8" channel so I can cover them up once i know everything is running ok. You can also see a 7/8'' hole, this is for the leader lines. That way if the check valves freeze up or fails, I can just pull them out a little and knock on or replace. I wish I had my router table.... I wouldn't have ran the channels all the way through the pieces.



Some one might think this next part be a little retarded, but I think it will work. Since I'm riding on 19's, I wanted to have a spare..... So I ended up getting an audi A8 spare donut. It seemed that I would have trouble getting the spare out if the tank was permanently fixed. So....I decided to mount it on a piano hinge. This will allow me to lift it up a little, and then pull out the spare(in theory)
I know I'll have to leave a little slack in the lines. 





Here's a picture of the wire coming to the center console. This will go the the switchbox.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

and what's sharing the space for a little. 69 Olds


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I should have done this in the beginning, but I wanted to thank everyone who I PM'd questions too. This forum has been great so far. Everyone is really helpful. Big Thanks to Andrew at Open Road Tuning. He answered every question I had about air ride even before I spent a dime with his company. He even met up with me a couple times just so shoot the sh*t. I wanted to let everyone know how great my experience has been!!!! THANKS ANDREW!
Reno and accuair have been great to deal with as well. I had some tech questions and just called the main number and he picked up. spoke at length about the setup, cool guy, with cool products.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

:thumbup:In a strange coincidence, I also have a B6 Passat, Bagyard supreme fronts, Slam Specialties rears, and plan on using all Accuair management. I've also had good experiences with Andrew and Reno. To say that I'm watching this thread closely would be a big understatement.

I'm a big believer in having a spare and was going to keep my full size, but I like the donut idea better. Where did you find the donut and how much was it?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Found it at an auto/salvage place near me. It was free!!!! Friend of a friend owns it, so he said no charge. Have you started your build yet?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good Brendan!!
i also kept my spare when i did my buildup; makes driving so much less sketchy:laugh:


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Correct me if im wrong but if your running 19s an then have something happen to have to run a little doughnut, will that even work seeing as the radius of the doughnut is so much smaller?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

no, the OD of the both tires are the same.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

plusssss its on air, so you could add more PSI to to X wheel to equal out the height and ride:thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

do you have your wheels on yet? stop bringing your lady to vegas and get those wheels on!!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey they're coming...dont you worry your little head :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

#Michgo said:


> What are you doing in here, Its a B6 Passat dude


Do I know you? :laugh:

Passat, A4...tis all the same....


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

all right. Long weekend, and wasn't able to work on the car..:banghead:
Some electrical progress. Ran the ignition wire from the rockerswitch to the fuse box. I am using a add a circuit...easiest way to do it in my opinion. Everything is labeled...I'm a little OCD when it comes to my label maker.





This morning I was able to sneak away from work and carpet the passenger side panel. It went on fairly easy. Part of me wanted to carpet in something fun, but my overall goal is to make the car look OEM when finished. I purchased the black carpet from midwestfabrics.com. They were great to deal with and the stuff matches up perfect!!.(great stretch-ability)


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

All right, Got the other panel carpeted. 

 

couple shots of both together. God, my camera sucks balls. I seriously think a phone camera might be better. 

 

 

Then moved on to the gauge placement. I'm just need tank pressure since i'm running the e-level system, So I figured I'd hide it. Decided on putting the gauge in the storage bin to the left of the steering wheel. I also added in a kill switch for the compressors, just in case...... 
First cut it out of wood. 
 

Cut Holes 
 

Carpet and install the gauge and switch. Presto!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I should have that other fitting for you tomorrow!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Great. let me know. Thanks Andrew.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cubby installed. I like how you can't see the kill switch for the compressors. 

 

Center console back in the car and bolted in place!!! 

 

Wiring for switch box. I know looks like a birds nest.... 

 

Kill switch for switch box, so it doesn't accidentally trigger when I put other things in the compartment. 

 

View of the wires in back, I had to bend the prongs on the switch because the vent was in the way.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Test fitting the interior panel. 

 

Decided to keep my 12V plug just in case I need it down the road. 

 

I had to drill threw the mounting piece of wood for the pressure sender. Ended up Painting all the wood black. Blends in better. I know, it will be covered but what the hell 

 

This pic shows the driver side of the tank. One 90 feeds the tank, the other feeds the manifold.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

maybe i missed it........but what is the rocker switch for?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's accuair's system. So it controls my 3 preset ride heights. The system will also raise my ride height automatically on start up. It can do each bag individually, but the switch box can do that more efficiently. It essentially is the same set up as the ipod controller but in a smaller package.


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

i love the hinge idea on the tank, so i flips up to access the spare.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Brendan, that other fitting should get there Wednesday! 

The build is coming along nicely! I might need to use some of those wood working tools you have


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

cool thanks andrew. any time you need the tools. Just let me know.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Finally figured out my management setup. Here's what it looks like right now.



I wanted to fuse each compressor. Figured this will help down the road with trouble shooting.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Looking good:thumbup: Is there enough room to run the air lines to the manifold? Looks a little snug.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I drilled holes out the sidewall. It will be nice and tight!!


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Cartman said:


> Sweeeeet!


:thumbup:


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Great build.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks man, I'll have more pics up later. I'm trying to finish it up. ran into a little problem. Hopefully will be all squared away today


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesome build. Very clean! Watching.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks!!

Ok, I was going to wait and tack weld the threaded rods for the compressor mounts, but I got impatient and ended up drilling holes and using lock nuts on both sides. The passanger side is cake. The drivers side you have to drop the exhaust in order to get the nut on the underside.



Then the soundproofing part. I live in a crowded area and don't want to wake up my neighbors when I go to work at 5am:laugh:



And some might laugh, but this is another way to deaden some sound and keep sh.t from rattling.....Great foam!!!! Make sure you use the window and door one, so it doesn't end up warping your panels.



Then the other side. I ended up having extra boom mat, so I did this side all with the mat.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Foamed up the panels that were fiber glassed. I'm hoping they will cut down on the noise. The first one has the small hole for 12v plug.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

glad to see you're back on track! :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks again for your help!!!! I haven't had a chance to mess with it. After work today. For all the people that are all looking for great customer service, talk to Andrew. I had a problem and I was talking to him all weekend, trying to troubleshoot. Andrew also dropped off another ECU and relay, in case mine were bad. He even called Reno at AccuAir on Sunday and they both were helping me. Without a doubt awesome service. I took my first drive this morning!!!! I'm like a kid that just got his first car!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Freakin legit build thread man  Love the work and you did a awesome job on everything. Keep it coming!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Brendan, give me a ring so we can do some photos, wood fabbing and I can get that ECU/Relay from ya! :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

GnarPassatWagon... Thanks man.

Andrew...we'll have to do some real pictures once it's all cleaned up. Hopefully you got the bird crap in the pic:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I got everything mate :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

love it


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, Should have some updates soon. I get my copper tube and bender today!!!
I figure this is my first time doing any of this stuff, might as well try some hardlines....
For right now I'm only going to do(try) hardlines for the supply and exhaust to manifold.
Still need to finish off the false floor and then wrap them.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Hard lines?? we are going to kill it!! :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

well, no hardline, they "should" be in today then. Ended up working on the floor. I decided to split up the floor into three pieces. One piece covers where the spare is.



Then you can see the upper part is divided into two sections. One keeps the extra lengths wire, and I'll be keeping my spare fittings and fuses as well. Passenger side holds all my management.



I had to route the underside of my management side because the manifold is a little taller than the floor.



Floor test fitted.



Then tinted and cleared my front blinkers.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

your attention to detail is awesome. love it:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks man. It's getting there. I'm actually remaking the two pieces that are touching the backseats. I made the cutouts for the eyelets too big.:banghead: I can't get my levelers installed until next weekend. It just leaves me riding around playing with my switchbox:laugh: too much fun.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

You deserve alot more attention for a thread like this. Awesome build and it's looking great  and like what was stated before.. your attention for detail is superb! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Not a big air guy but I like what you've done so far :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

spent damn near 5 hours today with fasttt600...his work is amazing. The fitment, quality and overall craftsmanship on his passat is amazing. Thanks again for helping me with my trunk setup man, I love it. :thumbup::thumbup:

:beer: :beer: on me next time


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*pics*

Any pictures???? Would love to see what I will never have....


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry it took so long Andrew, my brain wasn't running on all cylinders. Any time this weekend you want to finish up the trunk, let me know. maybe beer would have helped....

Michael, you can do it, just stop having kids:laugh: Waiting for someone with a better camera to take photo's since my point and shoot doesn't cut it.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

such a good build man. gotta say - you got me me with the channeled sub floor. anytime a router is involved in a build -- well, point on :beer:

looks like im heading down to visit with andrew. i'll bring the schneider weiss.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I think we are done 4 is a perfect number, 2 boys/2 girls!!!! We have a nice digital SLR if you want to drive to reading...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Michael T Borelli said:


> Any pictures???? Would love to see what I will never have....


I've got a few that I'll upload tomorrow. Mind you, it was before he cleaned the car but here's a teaser:













fasttt600 said:


> Sorry it took so long Andrew, my brain wasn't running on all cylinders. Any time this weekend you want to finish up the trunk, let me know. maybe beer would have helped....
> 
> Michael, you can do it, just stop having kids:laugh: Waiting for someone with a better camera to take photo's since my point and shoot doesn't cut it.


Nooooo worries there man, thanks for helping with the wood and stopping by today to ease the pain of the harness and all that lovely "crap" we had to deal with. I've got those pics on my camera but maybe when I shoot up this friday I'll be able to snap some real pics :thumbup:



BklynMKV said:


> such a good build man. gotta say - you got me me with the channeled sub floor. anytime a router is involved in a build -- well, point on :beer:
> 
> looks like im heading down to visit with andrew. i'll bring the schneider weiss.


Ha, pack that cooler full and I'll take a look at your wiring :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talkin 'bout!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks, I still have a few things to tie up but i'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!! looks great. Did you black out the window trim or is that stock?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

i smell a ORT wagen shoot:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Michael : thanks. Yeah the black is stock. I wanted chrome at first, but it grew on me. I'm even thinking of covering the lower chrome trim.

Steveo: Name the time.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Are those wheels 18's or 19"s?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

19's, but sometimes they look small on the wagon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

so who's going to do the photoshoot?  :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are two crappy pictures of the floor. The black doesn't pick up well with my camera...sorry





And some pictures of the management 95% done. I now have a new found respect for swoops and Kevin. Hardlines are an artform. they sure do make it look easy.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are the Levers from the front. It helps when your friend owns a lazer cutting machine and a 300 ton press. Makes it easier...






And for the upper section, rather then drill into the frame, We cut some 14 gauge sheet and drilled and tapped the holes. This allowed me to tack weld the plate in place. Less holes in the frame the better!!

Drivers side:




Pass. side:



This this just shows you how anal I am. I washed and waxed my wheels today.
These are the inner barrels after two years of driving  A little OCD.



Trying to finish up the rears tomorrow. to be continued


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG!!! Cant wait to do mine! Can u do it?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

finished up the rears but wasn't able to get pictures. I will soon enough.
now onto some of the other finish work.
I had my buddy laser cut some 316 stainless to cover the wires from the compressor. 
They used to look like this:



Now they look like this:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks freakin mint dude. Perfection to the max .... Looking forward to seeing more pics  Keep them coming!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Saw this master piece this weekend by accident. every t was crossed and i dotted. Amazing:thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks austin.

Nice to meet you steveo!! small world.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Photo of when Steveo randomly parked on the same street!!



Some updates.

Tinted tails.


Badgeless grill


Some of the whole car





Found out one of my leveler's is broken, will be looking into it afterwork:banghead::banghead:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Tails and Grill looks great Brendan:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looking good man, give me a shout on that sensor.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

god lord looks amazing. and daunting at the same time. Skillz for real!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great! :beer::beer:


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

subscribed for future reference


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Great updates!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

Grill color is perfect!!!!! Looks good


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks again Micheal, How's the New ride?


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

Horrible!!!!! Drove it to Allentown to sell my KW's and it drives like a turd!!! I was not cut out for an SUV. I fell like I am floating all over the place. Not my cup of tea. It fits the family and I guess thats all that really matters. Goodbye good ride...hello slow silver turd


----------

